# Taking lid off pasta and water pours all over



## legend_018 (Jun 4, 2008)

ok, is this normal? Is there some secret I should know about. 

When I cook pasta and take the lid off (after just boiling the water) to check on it or to put the pasta in, the lid is so full of water and steam that it's hard not to get 'hot' water drippings all over the stove/counter or even me if I don't jump back and RUSH the lid somewhere.

I hope I'm explaining this correctly.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 4, 2008)

You are explaining it perfectly!  When you remove the lid use a towel and when you lift it, raise it perpendicular to the pot away from you (watch the steam on your arm - do it more to the side of the pan) so the water falls back into the pot.  Did I explain that so you catch my drift?


----------



## Katie H (Jun 4, 2008)

First, when you are removing a lid from any hot vessel, remove it with the back of the lid toward you so it protects you from any steam.  Now, when removing the lid, lift it and move the "bottom" edge over the pan so the water/steam drains into the pan.  Then turn the lid upside down.  That's what I do and never get anything on my stove.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jun 4, 2008)

*I'm wondering why you would cover the pot when making pasta.  Since pasta is supposed to be cooked with a continuous rolling boil,  covering it will cause it to boil over.    I have never covered the pot and don't know that I've ever seen anyone else do it.   Is there a reason you do??*


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 4, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> *I'm wondering why you would cover the pot when making pasta.  Since pasta is supposed to be cooked with a continuous rolling boil,  covering it will cause it to boil over.    I have never covered the pot and don't know that I've ever seen anyone else do it.   Is there a reason you do??*



The only time I cover mine DQ is to get the water boiling.  But you are right, I didn't even think of that - I never cover mine either.


----------



## legend_018 (Jun 4, 2008)

yes its only to get it boiling


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 4, 2008)

I cover to get it boiling the 1st round, then just for a minute to get the heat back up quick after adding the pasta.....
unless I am pre-occupied then I have a foamy explosion.

Glass lids help alot.


----------



## GB (Jun 4, 2008)

Open away from you like others have said and open slowly. Lift just an inch or so and hold it there for a second or two. Then slowly lift away and turn upside down.

I never cover my pasta either, but I think it was Alton Brown who actually advocated covering. He said you would only get boil overs if your pot was too small. If you use the correct size pot then it will never boil over. He said the reason he covers it is to get the water back to a rolling boil as fast as possible.


----------



## legend_018 (Jun 4, 2008)

They are glass lids. thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## *amy* (Jun 4, 2008)

legend_018 said:


> ok, is this normal? Is there some secret I should know about.
> 
> When I cook pasta and take the lid off (after just boiling the water) to check on it or to put the pasta in, the lid is so full of water and steam that it's hard not to get 'hot' water drippings all over the stove/counter or even me if I don't jump back and RUSH the lid somewhere.
> 
> I hope I'm explaining this correctly.


 
The only time I use a lid for pasta, is when I reheat. Start the heat on HI, when the water boils, bring it down to med-hi. As emeril would say, That's what those knobs are for. (Or something like that.) Use a large enough pot for the amount of dry pasta you're cooking, & don't over fill it. Stir a few times during cooking. Drain, & there you have it.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 4, 2008)

Alton covers his boiling pasta? I thought he advocates stirring it plenty and don't remember seeing him removing the lid to do so, unless that was fresh pasta as opposed to box pasta.

Anyway, you think the moisture that collects on your pasta pot lid is bad legend?
Try cleaning up after a large amount of dogs and lifting the metal garbage can lid for a "fresh deposit" on a warm day. You are *very careful* how you lift the lid and where you hold it......


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 4, 2008)

*Sorry, never used a lid on a pasta pot. Or oil either.*
*If you use enough water per pasta, no oil necessary.*


----------



## *amy* (Jun 4, 2008)

Or, you could buy one of these:

Fasta Pasta - Microwave Pasta Cooker

I forgot, I won one on ebay, & want to try it out.

But, Wait!  There's more!!!  Here are a few of the handy-dandy recipes. 

Fasta Pasta Recipes


----------



## pacanis (Jun 5, 2008)

*amy* said:


> Or, you could buy one of these:
> 
> Fasta Pasta - Microwave Pasta Cooker
> 
> ...


 
I started a thread on this a while back when I saw this on QVC.
Geez I'm glad the weather finally broke so I don't have to watch QVC on Sundays anymore


----------



## *amy* (Jun 5, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I started a thread on this a while back when I saw this on QVC.
> Geez I'm glad the weather finally broke so I don't have to watch QVC on Sundays anymore


 
It's _all_ your fault!   Now I have another gizmo to dust.  Hmmmmm.  Wonder if they still have that cute Victor Costa jacket.


----------

